# Tire Blowout?



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Been off the boards for several days due to an accident.Damn tire (front,driver sider side) blew up while I was in the Freeway. Tow truck driver told me that i was running too fast and the asphalt was too hot thats why it exploded (38 Celsius, and tire pressure at cold was 32psi, speed was 140kph at the time of blowout) 


The tire is a *YOKOHAMA S306* and to be honest, this is the second blowout I got with this brand in 2 months.The first one happened while i was pulling out of the driveway last September.



















I dont know what caused it but it took out my fender,fender splash guard, my fender,my one piece headlights and my crystal foglights.They were damaged by the spinning belt.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sucks to hear that.. check ur pm i think i may be able to help you with repairs.


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks to me like it was just wore out. You also need a front end alignment. The pictures show more wear on the inside of the tread.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Will said:


> Looks to me like it was just wore out. You also need a front end alignment. The pictures show more wear on the inside of the tread.


Oh I see, Thanks for the heads up man :thumbup: I thought i was putting too much pressure on the tires


I wonder if insurance will cover this...


----------



## Will (Jan 2, 2004)

I would doubt very much that this is an insurance issue. But if you believe it is,hell, go for it.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Will said:


> I would doubt very much that this is an insurance issue. But if you believe it is,hell, go for it.


They won't cover it, they'll just say that you aren't properly maintaining your vehicle.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

32 PSI would almost definately not blow them out...what is their max, like 44-50? and how many miles did you have on them?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

wouldn't that be a roadside emergency???


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn, dax! How old were they? If you still had 50% tread on those, you could go for warranty or insurance... that looks bad.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

They've been with me for over a year by the time of the blowout..

My insurance broker told me it's not covered so the repairs coming out of my paycheck :thumbdwn:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Damn... that's bad... best to recheck your insurance... they can claim poor maintenance if your tread is thin, but if it isn't, you could go after them... sayang, man.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

It is thin, the other front tire (replaced both already) i checked and i saw it was full of screws and metal shards.and not to mention, worn out too


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

We-ell... shoulda checked them regularly... when I blew a tire on my 626, we checked the others and pulled out a total of a dozen nails, half a dozen pieces of snap-blades, dozens of glass shards and sharp pebbles, and god knows what else... two things were so deep, we needed to vulcanize the tire they were on.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe all the stuff you all are finding in your tires. Pretty impressive for a tire of any age to hold up to that, especially at high speeds. Hats off to you guys, I thought a nail in one trie was bad, jeese.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I keep passing this stretch of potholed asphalt road where cars are being scrapped right by the sidewalk and there are lots of cars being fixed/welded/repaired right at the curb, so i guess thats where i got those debris


----------

